# Self Fitting a Fiamma Awning to Harmony Fibreglass Top



## 89330 (May 19, 2005)

I've got the awning, a 2.5m F45Ti, but I'm a little cautious about which brackets to buy to fit it to the fibreglass Hi Top.

Is the Kit for Fibreglass roof the way to go, or should I be thinking of the B+U adapters bearing in mind that the Autosleeper roof side slopes in by 15degrees.

Any more tips would be helpful.

Thanks.

C


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Self Fitting a <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/awn*



cyclic said:


> I've got the awning, a 2.5m F45Ti, but I'm a little cautious about which brackets to buy to fit it to the fibreglass Hi Top.
> Is the Kit for Fibreglass roof the way to go, or should I be thinking of the B+U adapters bearing in mind that the Autosleeper roof side slopes in by 15degrees.
> Any more tips would be helpful.
> Thanks
> C


Hi,

You will need to contact Autosleeper and purchase the special wedge shape fibreglass brackets that only they make.

If your van has not got the timber frame reinforcements, you will need to make reinforcement plates to spread the load.

Basically a 'pig' of a job to install but not beyond a competent DIY' er.

Peter


----------



## 89330 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for that Peter,

Are you therefore suggesting that the Fiamma "Fibreglass Roof Fitting Kit " which according to the diagram at the bottom of this page: http://www.fiamma.com/products/fiammastor.asp?fam=F14&bg=F45&page=9 is NOT suitable even though it indicates that the 15 degrees is catered for and the load is spread over a larger area

Chris


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cyclic said:


> Thanks for that Peter,
> Are you therefore suggesting that the Fiamma "Fibreglass Roof Fitting Kit " which according to the diagram at the bottom of this page: http://www.fiamma.com/products/fiammastor.asp?fam=F14&bg=F45&page=9 is NOT suitable even though it indicates that the 15 degrees is catered for and the load is spread over a larger area
> Chris


According to our Darren, and he is the expert on all things F Iamma, you need the wedge shape FIBREGLASS fitting only made by Autosleeper to their high tops.

You can always give him a ring tomorrow and have a chat.

Peter


----------



## 89330 (May 19, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> cyclic said:
> 
> 
> > You can always give him a ring tomorrow and have a chat.
> ...


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

cyclic said:


> You can always give him a ring tomorrow and have a chat.


Or even Tomorrow  
C[/quote]

Sorry, Darrens on day off on Monday this week as he will be at the Newbury Show this coming weekend! on the F iamma stand.

Peter


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Does the Harmony have exposed rain gutters? I fitted a Fiamma awning to my Dad's Renault Trafic Rainbow hightop by using Fiamma's universal "Van" gutter brackets. Very successful. The only modification was having to chisel away a little of the lip of the fibreglass roof where it overlapped into the rain gutter-invisible, and following the application of some Sikaflex, waterproof too.


----------

